# Rhode Island (RI) subs post here!!



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

I didn't see any thread for RI'ers.

So I figured I would start one......


----------



## Snowjam (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow. I know we aren't a large state, but I figured that there were more out there than this! Oh well. Gettin the plow next week. Taking WAY too long.


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

hey Snowjam,

I was thinking the same thing, hahaha.

What did you get for a plow?


----------



## Snowjam (Jan 1, 2009)

Picked up a Snow Dogg Md75. They are installing it Monday. Hopefully I can get a picture up after it is done. Now, like everyone here, I need snow now! payup Where are you working out of?


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

I do this part time. I have a few driveways in Smithfield.


----------



## erty67 (Jan 3, 2009)

just got my plow up and running, no accounts yet. Just trying to get snow to fall at the moment


----------



## Snowjam (Jan 1, 2009)

Give it a few hours.  Unfortunately for me, I have two more days to wait. :angry: Every time it snows I joke to my girlfriend, more "lost revenue"!


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

We Have A Fleet Of 8 Trucks at Our Garage In East Providence.They were All On Boston Last Year and My Friend Had A Falling Out With Boston DPW. We Got Work For About Half Of Them ,The rest Sit Idle I Also Offer To Open The Garage 24 Hours During Storms For Emergency Repairs.Warren Ave Service Center 1 Waterman Ave East Providence RI 02914.My Cell Is 401-309-1074 Kurt


----------



## Snowjam (Jan 1, 2009)

I got my plow hooked up yesterday! Snow Dogg MD 75. Nice plow so far. I never even got to spend any time admiring it before I had to use it. But it is official. So I'm available...


----------



## erty67 (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowjam;723743 said:


> I got my plow hooked up yesterday! Snow Dogg MD 75. Nice plow so far. I never even got to spend any time admiring it before I had to use it. But it is official. So I'm available...


congrats! ...


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

Snowjam;723743 said:


> I got my plow hooked up yesterday! Snow Dogg MD 75. Nice plow so far. I never even got to spend any time admiring it before I had to use it. But it is official. So I'm available...


nice, is that the one with down pressure?


----------



## Snowjam (Jan 1, 2009)

No down pressure. But stainless steel, so no paint or rust issues. Of course, now that I have it, no snow fore-casted for the next week. But, since I am going on vacation(booked before plow bought), I guess no snow this weekend isn't that bad. Just need it for Tuesday.


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

stainless... nice!!!


----------

